# Konosuke's Fujiyama line



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 25, 2012)

I already have a 270 Kono HD (gyuto) but I'm looking real hard at the 240 White#2 (gyuto) in the Fujiyama line. Does any one have any info on these more robust beauties?


----------



## tkern (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently picked one up. Excellent knife. Sharpens quickly and gets very sharp. A good balance of flat and curve for the profile; thin w/ a gradual taper. The spine and choil are rounded and comfortable.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 25, 2012)

they sell out soo fast.


----------



## tkern (Feb 25, 2012)

I had mine custom handled, so I had it on lock down.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 26, 2012)

How much flat is there in the profile, tkern? And what's the height at the heel?


----------



## JLH (Feb 26, 2012)

I like mine, i got the one with the basic ho handle off CKTG. It cuts well, is very thin...dont know if its thinner then the HD tho but it has a great fit and finish and developes a cool patina. In the future i'd like to get the fujiyama sujihiki, although i might have to get that custom made as i can't see anywhere stocking them?? here are some pics:


----------



## mhenry (Feb 26, 2012)

Love mine, much prefer it to the HD and standard white knives. Its a little thicker and heavier, but it wears it extreamly well.


----------



## JLH (Feb 26, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Love mine, much prefer it to the HD and standard white knives. Its a little thicker and heavier, but it wears it extreamly well.



nice, i need to get myself a custom handle also!


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 26, 2012)

macmiddlebrooks said:


> I already have a 270 Kono HD (gyuto) but I'm looking real hard at the 240 White#2 (gyuto) in the Fujiyama line. Does any one have any info on these more robust beauties?



Also, you can order them without a handle which saves some money and work if u want a nicer, custom handle on it.


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 26, 2012)

It looks a lot like a Mizuno in these pictures.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, great pics  
I think it will be a nice change from the super-thin HD that feels a little too "whippy" sometimes.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it just me or is that crazy thin right behind the edge? Sure looks like it in that choil shot.


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 26, 2012)

It does look thin.


----------



## JLH (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah it is pretty thin at the edge, can hardly see it.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 27, 2012)

I scooped a 240 up today with a ebony/amboyna wa handle. I will post some pics when it gets here....thanks for the posts and pics nudging me to hit that paypal button .


----------



## JLH (Feb 27, 2012)

where'd you order it from?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 27, 2012)

Cook'stoolsfortakeaway


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm seriously impressed with the Fujiyama version....just feels spot-on. 
Here's some pics:


----------



## JLH (Mar 7, 2012)

wow, custom handle and saya...pretty good. I havn't seen that place? have they got a website or is it a store? i quite fancy getting a suji fujiyama but atm i cant see any anywhere so i may order a custom one.


----------



## JLH (Mar 7, 2012)

sorry i get what you mean, i don't know why you can't mention the site as i'm clueless but i recognised it a few mins ago!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 7, 2012)

dmccurtis said:


> It looks a lot like a Mizuno in these pictures.



kinda thought that too!

do you guys sharpen this like a mizuno/kurouchi or hamaguri?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a clarification, the saya's not a custom but just a nenox one that I stained. Even after sanding, the magnolia wood doesn't seem to want to take a stain very well. It took days to dry completely and still turned-out a bit uneven (shrug), but I think it still looks a bit nicer than unstained.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful knife Mac. Good looking saya (definitely think it looks better stained, however difficult and imperfect the process was for you) and handle. Enjoy it.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Apr 5, 2012)

There's a few white #1 fuji's at CKTG if anybody's interested.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 5, 2012)

I already have one in White #2 would it be weird to buy one in White #1 also?


----------



## echerub (Apr 5, 2012)

Around here, not really


----------



## tk59 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it would be wierd. I've been trying one out of late and it's a very nice knife but for me, there are some better ones...or different and at least as good.


----------



## jwpark (Apr 5, 2012)

Some one should set up another group buy from Konosuke. Where are you Potato :biggrin:


----------



## mhenry (Apr 5, 2012)

I would like to here what you might suggest





tk59 said:


> I think it would be wierd. I've been trying one out of late and it's a very nice knife but for me, there are some better ones...or different and at least as good.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 5, 2012)

If I had a Fujiyama, I'd get either a Zakuri, Kochi or Gengetsu. As a matter of fact, all of those are on my list ahead of a Fujiyama. The other thing about the Fujiyama is the 240 I've got right now is pretty short-feeling. The other three are true 240's and I use a pinch grip so I feel I get a significant amount of extra useable knife.


----------



## dmccurtis (Apr 5, 2012)

How long does the 240 run? And what about blade height on it? I've never seen a good profile picture of a Fujiyama and I can't quite tell what the profile is like.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine is a 270 and it is 259mm on the edge. If you buy a Konosuke gyuto get the 270. I agree with Tk the 240's are too short, they should average 225-230mm.
The blade height on my 270 is 50mm. There are some pretty good pics at the beginning of this thread, but if you want more I will be happy to send them to you. 




dmccurtis said:


> How long does the 240 run? And what about blade height on it? I've never seen a good profile picture of a Fujiyama and I can't quite tell what the profile is like.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 5, 2012)

It was suggested to me once to wet magnolia wood and let it completely dry before attempting to stain; supposed to open the pores? IDK, I'm no woodworking expert.... 

Nice knife, by the way. that handle is pretty sweet! I've been eyeing a Fuji kiritsuke for a loooong time......


----------



## mattrud (Apr 5, 2012)

tk59 said:


> If I had a Fujiyama, I'd get either a Zakuri, Kochi or Gengetsu. As a matter of fact, all of those are on my list ahead of a Fujiyama. The other thing about the Fujiyama is the 240 I've got right now is pretty short-feeling. The other three are true 240's and I use a pinch grip so I feel I get a significant amount of extra useable knife.



tell me more...

The 240mm runs short. it might be closer to 225 on the cutting edge. They are very good knives. But there are better/others that people may find more to there personal preference. My white one gets sharper then almost any knife I have used and holds it better then any white steel knife I have used.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 5, 2012)

Kochi and Gengetsu are on my short list. Thanks




tk59 said:


> If I had a Fujiyama, I'd get either a Zakuri, Kochi or Gengetsu. As a matter of fact, all of those are on my list ahead of a Fujiyama. The other thing about the Fujiyama is the 240 I've got right now is pretty short-feeling. The other three are true 240's and I use a pinch grip so I feel I get a significant amount of extra useable knife.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 6, 2012)

mattrud said:


> ...My white one gets sharper then almost any knife I have used and holds it better then any white steel knife I have used.


I can't comment on the retention but it definitely is mind-blowingly easy to sharpen to crazy sharpness.


----------



## mattrud (Apr 6, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I can't comment on the retention but it definitely is mind-blowingly easy to sharpen to crazy sharpness.



+1


----------

